# Do you use Deconetwork?



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Good morning all - I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.

I've been looking into redoing our website and building it around Deconetwork. I've spoken with their sales team and gone through their screen share presentation and I'm pretty sold on it. 

Before I buy it though, I would like to speak with someone that is running it now. 

Do you have Deconetwork? Do you 10-15 minutes to speak with me on the phone this coming week regarding your experiences with it?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

headfirst said:


> Good morning all - I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I've been looking into redoing our website and building it around Deconetwork. I've spoken with their sales team and gone through their screen share presentation and I'm pretty sold on it.
> 
> ...


Feel free to call me anytime after 9:00AM PST 888-442-8958


----------



## redzar (Oct 26, 2012)

hello deconetworks!!!
i filled-up a form on your "Deconetwork Help Center" for some info. after two days, i have not heard from any of your associates.
i always look on how fast support answers my query.2 days is too much. i am having second thoughts about using your software. i also noticed your own forum: some of them were not addressed at all.
your software looks good to me but without someone to answer my questions after 2 days is a real turn off for me.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

redzar said:


> hello deconetworks!!!
> i filled-up a form on your "Deconetwork Help Center" for some info. after two days, i have not heard from any of your associates.
> i always look on how fast support answers my query.2 days is too much. i am having second thoughts about using your software. i also noticed your own forum: some of them were not addressed at all.
> your software looks good to me but without someone to answer my questions after 2 days is a real turn off for me.


Two days ago as in on Saturday? Or two days ago as in Thursday?

There is a big difference. No one should expect tech support on the weekend.


----------



## redzar (Oct 26, 2012)

headfirst, you are right. i guess i should wait another 2 days. i was just referring to their ageing footnote stating "Submitted 2 days ago". but i am still concerned about their very own forum's (DecoNetwork Help Center : Community Forums) unanswered issues.
thanks for your reply
redzar


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi redzar,

Without knowing who you are I can't look up your support ticket sorry! But our team respond to submitted support tickets using the red "Contact Support" button in the backend of you DecoNetwork website very quickly. General forum posts may take longer and replies can't always be guaranteed for these.

If you want to PM me your email address I can check the status of your ticket.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## redzar (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Brenden. Actually I don't have an account with you yet. I *apologize* for that hasty comment. I actually chat with one of your associates and he gave me an appointment for a demo. 
Thanks again
redzar


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Ahh ok! No problem at all. And don't worry  We're here to help so any assistance we can give we'd be delighted to. I hope you enjoy you demo


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Brenden,

I recently join and I have been learning and playing with the software i like it so far, I had been looking for a way to enter the option for the customer to pick a pattern, and almost 2 weeks ago I received an email from you with the option to opt in to a beta stage for 5.01 version which includes this feature (custom color swatches) that i have been looking for, so I did sent an email with a request but I never received an answer ( I also sent a second email asking for it ), can you tell me why I was not include into it. I didn't see any requirements to qualify.

Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

redzar said:


> Thanks Brenden. Actually I don't have an account with you yet. I *apologize* for that hasty comment. I actually chat with one of your associates and he gave me an appointment for a demo.
> Thanks again
> redzar


If you or anyone has any questions or concerns about Deconetwork as part of your purchasing process please feel free to contact us.

Over a three year period we purchased and implemented OSS, RSK, Inksoft and now Deconetwork. For us there are some very distinct advantages of the Deconetwork solution and could not be happier to be where we wanted to be 3+ years ago.

If you visit our web site you can see to us the most glaring difference - it does not look like the standard t-shirt design web site. It is the most flexible system on the market bar none.

[email protected]
888-442-8958


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ruben,

Quite funny you posted that just now as we are finalizing it for release right at this moment. There is a small display bug in Chrome which makes the thumbnails huge. If you emailed the beta account then you will be enabled and hopefully today!


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Brenden,

this is really a nice coincidence then... I thought I was left out!

Yes I did sent the request to the beta email, so hopefully soon I will be trying it.

Thank you!.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, check your inbox


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Got it... thank you, Brenden.

Besides the color swatches and the screen print discount by multiple areas is there something else new with this release?

Thanks again.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

There are a few bug fixes as always in this update but it's only a point update (0.1) so only a few new features. Instead of holding lots back for a major release we'd prefer to release in small updates as the features come available. 


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

headfirst said:


> Good morning all - I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I've been looking into redoing our website and building it around Deconetwork. I've spoken with their sales team and gone through their screen share presentation and I'm pretty sold on it.
> 
> ...


I have signed up for the premium pkg.
Support has been excellent compared with my other equipment/software etc suppliers.
I am not computer savy yet finding setting up pricing and options etc.. easy and fast.
However..
I am from Canada and they only have Sanmar USA catalogue, (very different products) from Sanmar Canada and loading products feels painfully tedious and slow.. Just can't seem to bring myself to work on it.. Been 2 months and have 2 shirts loaded, lol..
I may be in testing mode for many, many months before going live..
I have over 5,000 sku's in our store and was hoping to load about 200 of them. I'd like to know of Any Canadian users ? Or am I the Beta Canuck.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Products can be a pain can't they?  Good news is V5.1 has a product importing capability and we are happy to put you on V5.1 if you want to use this in BETA. Also, we do want to add the SanMar Canadian collection so your post is timely!

It makes importing products a breeze! Assuming, of course, you have the product information from your supplier  If are you interested shoot me your DecoNetwork website details on PM and i'll get you on our beta program!

Cheers,
Brenden


----------

